# Wide Tires for Secteur



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am thinking of tweaking my Secteur to live on as a winter bike. 

How wide could i go on tires? Thinking both durability and safety. I have Maxxis Refuse 23's on them so they are durable but I know from experience that they don't handle the junk in the road well. 

Was thinking of even Cyclocross tires if they would fit? What else could be recommended to make a safe durable winter\rain bike.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

28 will fit, thats for sure, but I'm uncertain about 32.

Conti Gatorskins/Ultra Gatorskins in 28 mm should be able to take a lot of abuse. 
If you want something more supple (but somewhat less abusable) the Conti GP4season in 28 mm is good


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

kbwh said:


> 28 will fit, thats for sure, but I'm uncertain about 32.
> 
> Conti Gatorskins/Ultra Gatorskins in 28 mm should be able to take a lot of abuse.
> If you want something more supple (but somewhat less abusable) the Conti GP4season in 28 mm is good


I did not read good things about the Gatorskins handling in wet/poor road conditions.

The Maxxis are very tough, but at 23mm, they are not the best at handling in the bad stuff. Found that out the hard way. I've hit nasty things with them and no flats. But I want to prevent damage to me as well.

I was debating a Kenda Kwick, Schwalbe Marathon Plus or Shwalbe CX Pro. The Marathon Plus sounds like the right mix and it comes in 28mm.

Anything else, you would do to a winter bike?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> I am thinking of tweaking my Secteur to live on as a winter bike.
> 
> How wide could i go on tires? Thinking both durability and safety. I have Maxxis Refuse 23's on them so they are durable but I know from experience that they don't handle the junk in the road well.
> 
> Was thinking of even Cyclocross tires if they would fit? What else could be recommended to make a safe durable winter\rain bike.


the issue is clearance with the dual pivot brakes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> I did not read good things about the Gatorskins handling in wet/poor road conditions.
> 
> The Maxxis are very tough, but at 23mm, they are not the best at handling in the bad stuff. Found that out the hard way. I've hit nasty things with them and no flats. But I want to prevent damage to me as well.
> 
> ...


Fenders. 
I use the Crud Roadracer2. Very light, wraps all the way on a racing bike, but takes a bit of time to get on and off.

I've also read not so nice things about the gatorskins in the wet and cold. They probably use a hard compound to get many miles out of them, but hard compounds get even harder in the cold and that worsens grip, of course. What we want is a softish compound width good puncture resistance. The GP4seasons seem to grip well in wet 4 degrees Celsius at least.

I don't know the Schwalbes, but sadly I remember earlier issues with sidewall tears on racy Schwalbes.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

kbwh said:


> Fenders.
> I use the Crud Roadracer2. Very light, wraps all the way on a racing bike, but takes a bit of time to get on and off.
> 
> I've also read not so nice things about the gatorskins in the wet and cold. They probably use a hard compound to get many miles out of them, but hard compounds get even harder in the cold and that worsens grip, of course. What we want is a softish compound width good puncture resistance. The GP4seasons seem to grip well in wet 4 degrees Celsius at least.
> ...


Thanks. Have to check out those fenders. Specialized said 28's would work but maybe nothing more. Not sure if that is worth the expense to switch from the 23's. But probably.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Thanks. Have to check out those fenders. Specialized said 28's would work but maybe nothing more. Not sure if that is worth the expense to switch from the 23's. But probably.



GP4 Season 28's fit no problem on an S-Works Roubaix. It's worth the expense to go to 28's for the winter at least if not always. Vittoria Randonneur 32's don't fit.

Serfa Seca 28 wire beads are better than Gatorskins.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris-X said:


> GP4 Season 28's fit no problem on an S-Works Roubaix. It's worth the expense to go to 28's for the winter at least if not always. Vittoria Randonneur 32's don't fit.
> 
> Serfa Seca 28 wire beads are better than Gatorskins.


You'll have to let air out of the tires and/or loosen the brake cable (unless you have a lot of adjustment at the barrel nut) to get the wheels on and off. 700x25s barely come out of my Sectuer brakes with full pressure in the tires.

What is the benefit of the wider tire in winter? Slightly more contact area? But larger contact area reduces contact pressure which can be bad....I'm running the stock 25mm width atm.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the mavic cxp-22 rims support up to 28mm tires, according to the sticker on the rim


----------

